# Mother in law brought a gift from Mexico...



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

also included a piece of plastic in the filler. Yum!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

WABOOM said:


> also included a piece of plastic in the filler. Yum!


It's the thought that counts..lol


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Jeeeshh! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

You mean it's not supposed to look like that?


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Well, she's a sweetheart for thinking of you. Bless her heart.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

The letters are actually stamped on the band. The stamped embossing is mis-aligned but it is noteworthy.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

If I may ask - - did your mother-in-law give them to you in person ?

I can imagine standing there and saying, "Ahhh thank you. That was so nice of you . . . ' while trying to maintain a natural looking smile.

(Been there, done that on receipt of quite a few gifts over the years. Not counterfeit CCs though.)


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

No my wife brought them home after a visit.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Aren't mother in laws the greatest!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

And... that's why they keep making 'em!

I hope she didn't pay too much.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I see plume.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

But would you just look at that cello.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Now I know where and what gives Cuban cigars that twang...it is the melting plastic string in the filler ;^)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

WABOOM said:


> also included a piece of plastic in the filler. Yum!


Yellow cello now those are some aged Fauxhiba :vs_laugh:


----------



## acitalianman13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh man I wasn't in Mexico last month and all I saw was people selling those boxes on the beach lol they do a horrible job for counterfeit


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Save it for your next camping trip, it makes great kindling for getting the camp fire going in a hurry.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Would make a great wall-hanging! But maybe a little hard to explain when your MIL comes to visit.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Rondo said:


> I see plume.


I see dead people.

Curiously, - they're all smoking cigars like that.


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey, give her a break. She at least thought of you. Each Easter my MIL would go to the drugstore and buy me one of those horrid chocolate eggs filled with solid pink frosting and nuts. I smiled, said thank you and took it to work where the locusts devoured it in less than an hour. I assume your MIL is not a cigar person. She knows you like cigars. She was at a tourist stop and saw a nicely packaged wood box with 3 cigars. Until I started haunting these forums I never knew there was a thriving industry in counterfeit cohibas. And, are you sure there isn't a different standard of quality for domestic v.s. export consumption? Often third world countries produce an inexpensive product for domestic consumption and a better one for cash export.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I never said anything bad about her or her intentions. All I did was post pictures of the gift. I appreciate the gesture.
But to answer your question, they are without a doubt fake on many different levels.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I'd had that box peeled open and one lite up before she left the room.....,.....but, I'm not too bright..


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey, at least they included a piece of used dental floss to help you pick the floor sweepings outta yer teef.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

A thought here for our relatives and friends who tend to want to buy us cigars..esp CC's. We need to educate them when it comes to CC's because they end up spending their money on fake products and that makes be upset that they were taken....so we need to be responsible in gently telling them about things like this. Forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Scap said:


> Hey, at least they included a piece of used dental floss to help you pick the floor sweepings outta yer teef.


That's what that's for i thought it was to remove the pubic hairs from in between the teeth.:vs_laugh:
All joking aside there is no telling what you will find in those fakes.


----------

